# A Little Theme



## Maestro Murphy

OK, Daniel...I am going to need some help, because the file will not attach. =(


----------



## Daniel

Hello Maestro,

Sorry, now it will work.

Greetings, Daniel.


----------



## Maestro Murphy

I thought the filesize was too big, so I dropped the quality level even more, but still no dice.


----------



## Maestro Murphy

Thanks Daniel. This is just a short theme which I hope to build into a piano sonata. I recorded it this morning. Sorry the quality is so poor. My keyboard is pretty far from my computer mic. Let me know what you think. Thanks!


----------



## Maestro Murphy

I'm afraid it still won't work for me. =(


----------



## Daniel

What format?


----------



## Maestro Murphy

It is .wav I don't knwo how to chang it to an .mp3 file. What do you use to record at home? I just used the sound recorder in Windows.


----------



## Daniel

Try that http://www.download.com/Cheetah-Audio-Conv...tml?tag=lst-0-5
Install this free program. Then drag your file in the box. Settings must be to mp3 (44100 Hz) and click convert. I hope that will do it. What size has your wav file?


----------



## Maestro Murphy

Thanks for the tip, Daniel! Here goes...OK, I don't think it worked. The MP3 file is 738KB. =(


----------



## Daniel

I am really sorry, Maestro, for that trouble. I must talk to James.... Hope to fix it soon.

What error message arrives?

P.S. Send me the file to [email protected]. I will post it for you. But the problem must be fixed as soon as possible


----------



## max

I've never been able to get the attachments function to work in IPB 1.3. Haven't tried it with 2.0 yet? Did you make sure the uploads folder is CHMOD 777... I think that might be the problem...

Also, don't forget to install the Download System Mod for 2.0 when it's released... It'll do all this for you and make topics...


----------



## Daniel

Ok, now it is fixed. The problem was: the upload size was limited to 500 kb for members. Now its up to 5 mb. It will work now. And sorry for the troubles.

Greetings, Daniel


----------



## Maestro Murphy

OK, here we go. The theme: Please let me know how it sounds. This is just the first building block for a sonata. Thanks.


----------



## Daniel

Thats lovely, Maestro. Following the footsteps of Haydn and Mozart  

You could try to change the accompeignement of the left hand. Make some little runs from left hand to right hand or the left hand could answer the right hand. And make a contrast with the new coming 2 nd theme

Its a nice beginning! I hope you will finish this Sonata soon and post it fully here.

Good luck
wishes Daniel


----------



## Quaverion

That is really great! When are you getting it published?


----------



## baroque flute

Great job, Maestro Murphy! You have some talent there. I like the fact that it is gentle and melodic. I think one of my biggest pet peeves is when the piano is used as a percussion instrument like a lot of the romantic composers did (though I think Beethoven did better with his concertos and a few of his sonatas, then most of those after him). I am somewhat nervous about posting my compositions on this forum, because some con-man might find them on a google search and decide he wants to be the composer  :lol: I suppose I might put one up though, I don't know.


----------



## Maestro Murphy

Yes, baroque, this is always a concern. As this is just a snippet, I saw no harm, though.


----------



## Daniel

> *I am somewhat nervous about posting my compositions on this forum, because some con-man might find them on a google search and decide he wants to be the composer *


No worries, baroque flute. The pieces here only can be downloaded by members.

BTW: I had this worries also for long with my own compositions. The first time i uploaded something was in soloviolin, then in Max's musicalhorizon and then a german musicians forum. I will do that here also in the next days, but i completly understand you. 
Here you have no risk, and i think discussing a work is so much helpful, so it is worth to be uploaded.


----------



## Nox

...very nice MM! Keep up the good work...and when you a polished version ready, let us know...:clap:


----------



## baroque flute

OK, well I might put something up then, if it can only be downloaded by members. I do think it's good to have compostions discussed and critiqued by others. Yes, Maestro Murphy, please do let us hear your piece when it's done. You've done a great job so far!


----------



## The Angel of Music

Splendid piano piece you have composed there! It gives me a happy feeling deep withing  ...a very light, happy, easy going piece!!! Keep up the composing!!!


----------

